# Try again



## Pnarv (May 10, 2019)

I didn't get a response when it was younger. Heres a couple recent pics. Anyone know what species of mbuna this is?


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks similar to the one I'm trying to identify. I'm pretty certain it's male as he's the only one digging holes he changes his colour tone from fairly light to almost black often but iam unsure what he is....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First set are unidentified Zebra type. Fish like this are hard to ID for sure, and are often a mix. Females always look rather vague, If a pure fish the male might get solid black vertical bars on the blue background.

Second one looks more like a Crabro to me, thou a male should start out yellow with the hornet bee bars. Males can turn very dark, almost like chocolate.


----------



## Pnarv (May 10, 2019)

Thanks I kinda thought so... i got two of them thinking they were the same... This one slightly blue. He colored up nice... Other one is brown with same markings... Another zebra I'm guessing. Including pic of other one. I think both are males.


----------

